# Perfect food ???



## d0ug (Jan 31, 2014)

Maybe the perfect food might be the lowly egg everything to grow bones heart eyes joints are in an egg. When a chicken is born he had everything he needed and it was all in the egg nothing else was added. Most predators love eating eggs to stay healthy.


----------



## d0ug (Jan 31, 2014)

Cholesterol is good for you the doctor that said that should be put in jail. Cholesterol has nothing to do with heart disease it was a scam to sell drugs


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 1, 2014)

Eggs are considered the perfect protein, and in fact, eggs are rated 100 on the scale, and they are the food that all other proteins are compared to, to be rated on their protein quality.
Since our body does manufacture cholestrol in the liver, when we eat foods that contain cholestrol, we are making it easier on our liver, and less that it needs to manufacture.   If you have a diseased liver, then it may not be able to make the cholestrol that you need for your brain to function properly.

Another consideration is contamination.  While many of our foods today come from animals, and even plants, that have been contaminated from one source or another, it seems to me like the egg is one of the safer food choices that we can make.
Here is an article that shows some of the many health benefits of eggs.

http://authoritynutrition.com/6-reasons-why-eggs-are-the-healthiest-food-on-the-planet/


----------



## Falcon (Feb 1, 2014)

If eggs were so bad for you most restaurants would have to close down.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 1, 2014)

I agree. Eggs are one of natures best foods. I eat a lot of eggs and look how well I turned out.:lol:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Vivjen (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

I believe we can eat any food in moderation. Can you believe that as carnivores red meat is bad for us? I actually prefer chicken, but like red meat on occasion. The same for me concerning pork. I like eggs too, but just don't crave them but about once a week or so. Eggs are good for us because they have a lot of protein. Also, I really like peanut butter, and it is high in protein also. But, no way am I going to eat that awful tasting "natural peanut butter." I like Jiff.


----------

